# I cant cope anymore



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm laying In my bed crying ........
This shit is just to much I can't hold this fake appearance up anymore

I feel so wierd so out spaced and so lonely 
This week just execute me totally

I'm usually now cry baby but now seriously dp stops me from going out , I'm so sick of total numbness all the time.
Why should I keep push on like I've really did the last 4 months , training eating , going to another country working etc . When you do everything you can with this dp thing 
And still feel even worse then it started ..... That's when you kinda brake down ....

I can't even get a booner in bed ? Like c'mon ok dp you win fuck it I go to sleep ......


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't do something permanently stupid because your temporarily upset.

DP is probably one of the hardest things to live with and to overcome, but you are going to get over this and think about how strong of a person you will be when you do.

Keep your head up buddy, do little things to make you happy

- Jayden


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Don't do something permanently stupid because your temporarily upset.
> 
> DP is probably one of the hardest things to live with and to overcome, but you are going to get over this and think about how strong of a person you will be when you do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for support man , sometimes its like... when you know the dp is " out of control " like its just to much to cope :/

Its just that i feel nothing , nothing for the summer that comes, just wanna train and like sleep...... love mornings from like 9-12, its only medium dp then, rest of the days it just goes downhill...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

ihavetomakethis said:


> Thanks for support man , sometimes its like... when you know the dp is " out of control " like its just to much to cope :/
> 
> Its just that i feel nothing , nothing for the summer that comes, just wanna train and like sleep...... love mornings from like 9-12, its only medium dp then, rest of the days it just goes downhill...


I'm sorry to go on and on about this, but have you tried taking folic acid? I'm taking folic acid and B's and magnesium and zinc, and it's actually helped to my surprise.

The other thing that helps for me is to always have my iPod when I'm outside, to stop myself from thinking. Less thinking less dp for me.

Reflexology helped me too but I'm broke so had to stop.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah dude, go to the supplement store and get these things

- Sublingual B complex (vitamin B's in liquid form)
- Omega 3 Fish oil 
- Vitamin D3

You are going to feel better and feel more clarity if you take these.

Check this out: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/this-regimen-works-for-anxiety-and-depersonalization-88089/


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

I take omega 3 and sub b complex.
Train 4 days a week , and sleep good.

No results ,

do you guys know anything more that it's good to take ? 
No Med i mean some vitamin or something like that

Got To hit the gym now ...

Thanks for the suppOrt !

// ihavetomakethis


----------



## Surreal_Life (Sep 2, 2010)

We've all been there. I am not cured by any means but I am improved enough to tell you it can and does get better, if you believe it can and stay distracted. Working out is good but what about mental distraction too? Books or school?


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

I work, and go in school , I know it's up and down but sometimes i just gets to Much, I do everything but can't really find the joy or I can't feel I'm doing yeah you've heard the original symptoms before


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

We are just machines and we can be fixed, hold on to that, I do.

We all have regret and anger and loneliness and sadness. Its hard to be happy, and 'pretending' is no fun. But remember the old advice, that if you pretend to smile for long enough you will eventually feel happier? In DP this is more true than anything. And I'm a cynical old witch.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Just keep pushing dude


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

FOLIC ACID!!!!!!!! B's is good but it never helped my dp until I got the pregnancy supplements with Folic acid. That's why everyone's better when pregnant, we all take folic acid without thinking about it, and then we stop and get all sorts of crap.

Folic acid and Magnesium really makes a difference in dp. Zinc gives energy without speeding you up (like caffeine). Fish oil is good for depression.


----------

